# hardscape (buildings)



## Miguelillo 87

Encontre esta definición para hardscape.- The part of a building's grounds consisting of structures, such as patios, retaining walls, and walkways, made with hard materials.
 Pero la verdad me da trabajo traducirla al español, Uds. qué pondrían en la traducción.
 
Lo que pasa es que no soy arquitecto ni Ingeniero ni nada por el estilo entonces me da trabajo.
Mil gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

El problema es que es una palabra inventada, tal vez por el mismo autor. Proviene de "landscape" (paisaje, jardines, jardinería). Puede ser *los elementos duros del jardín* o algo del mismo estilo.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MMMH , No sénomu suena bien.
Consultando en la office, me dicen que podría ser:
Paisajismo de elementos no vegetales. ¿Qué tal suena esto?
Por cierto eso de inventado, no es, la palabra la encontré en dictionary.com.


----------



## fenixpollo

Me gusta tu versión. 

Pues, inventada, sí lo es -- solamente que ya tiene uno o dos años de ser inventada para que ya aparezca en un diccionario (pero no en todos). 

Saludos.


----------



## cachaco

Aunque tarde ya, pero trabajando en esa palabra: hardscape, lo voy a dejar como construcción exterior decorativa. ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues también suena bien, e inclusive más técnica que mi opción de paisajismo suena..¡inventada! Ja ja, qué lástima que no estuviste a la hora de traducir este manual.


----------



## omargut

Hardscape se refiere a adornos del paisaje sin plantas. Es decir es un paisajismo con bloques, paredes, monumentos, etc.


----------



## julianjode10

Qué más. A mí me suena a Zonas Duras cuando hablamos de paisaje arquitectónico. Thanks.


----------



## inmapefu

Hardscape suele utilizarse en el contexto *del diseño de jardines y del paisajismo*; si los capítulos de un proyecto de estos son: 

*OBRA CIVIL*:

MOVIMIENTO DE TIERRAS Y DEMOLICIONES 
*CONSTRUCCIÓN*
     CUBIERTAS
*PAVIMENTACIÓN *

INSTALACIONES:

SANEAMIENTO
    AGUA Y RIEGO
   ELECTRICIDAD Y ALUMBRADO 
   TELECOMUNICACIONES 

JARDINERÍA:

LABORES Y PLANTACIÓN 
SUMINISTRO DE PLANTA 

MOBILIARIO:

MOBILIARIO
    EQUIPAMIENTO
    JUEGOS 


El *HARDSCAPE* (muros de contención, muretes, bancales de obra, caminos pavimentados, pérgolas, piscinas, fuentes, etc.) yo lo equipararía a OBRA CIVIL, o simplemente *OBRA*, en estos contextos. Y cada elemento en su correspondiente subcapítulo.

El *SOFTSCAPE* se refiere a los elementos de un paisaje que conforman los elementos vegetales (plantas, arbustos, árboles, etc.), lo que estaría dentro del capítulo de *JARDINERÍA* en un proyecto de paisajismo o de diseño de jardines.

Esto de los términos sin equivalencia exacta es un lío...


----------



## Adrego

Hardscape = Obras de urbanización.


----------

